# Legit Hybrid policy from Geico?



## Scotty driver (Jan 13, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong but finally looks like PA has reasonable insurance option. Geico website offers the Rideshare selection from the drop down. Quote on 2015 ford fusion 100/300 hybrid policy (above min choices for all categories) $2660 for the year. Compare that to the $8,200 progressive quote which they say is ridshare but actually just a straight commercial quote. This now looks like an affordable worry free way to do this.. Maybe?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Wait for Farmers. They seem to have the best deal from what others have posted. Uber drivers can't afford $2660.


----------



## Scotty driver (Jan 13, 2016)

SafeT said:


> Wait for Farmers. They seem to have the best deal from what others have posted. Uber drivers can't afford $2660.


Thanks. Will keep an eye out for farmers. Been looking like crazy and PA has nothing available for hybrid. Only commercial quotes for 8k and higher. This is the first one I see reasonable hopefully will only get better


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scotty driver said:


> Quote on 2015 ford fusion 100/300 hybrid policy (above min choices for all categories) $2660 for the year.
> 
> Compare that to the $8,200 progressive quote


Did you have the same policy limits before the G.E.I.CO policy? How much were you paying? Is your car gagaged within the Philadelphia City Limits or in the suburbs? What I am trying to learn here is the price difference for the TNC/rideshare endorsement and compare it to what I am paying in the District of Columbia. G.E.I.CO does not offer the TNC endorsement in the District of Columbia, but it does in the suburbs. Only Erie offers a TNC endorsement in the District of Columbia.

I see that Progressive does offer Commercial Insurance in Pennsylvania. It does not in the District of Columbia.


----------



## Scotty driver (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you have the same policy limits before the G.E.I.CO policy? How much were you paying? Is your car gagaged within the Philadelphia City Limits or in the suburbs? What I am trying to learn here is the price difference for the TNC/rideshare endorsement and compare it to what I am paying in the District of Columbia. G.E.I.CO does not offer the TNC endorsement in the District of Columbia, but it does in the suburbs. Only Erie offers a TNC endorsement in the District of Columbia.
> 
> I see that Progressive does offer Commercial Insurance in Pennsylvania. It does not in the District of Columbia.


No. Currently with


Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you have the same policy limits before the G.E.I.CO policy? How much were you paying? Is your car gagaged within the Philadelphia City Limits or in the suburbs? What I am trying to learn here is the price difference for the TNC/rideshare endorsement and compare it to what I am paying in the District of Columbia. G.E.I.CO does not offer the TNC endorsement in the District of Columbia, but it does in the suburbs. Only Erie offers a TNC endorsement in the District of Columbia.
> 
> I see that Progressive does offer Commercial Insurance in Pennsylvania. It does not in the District of Columbia.


No. Currently with another company and have a regular policy with those coverage limits mentioned at $1850 for the year suburban location. Not sure about DC but PA progressive claims they offer "rideshare" insurance but all they do is quote you out a standard commercial policy which was $8200. Talked to 4 different people and they have no idea what they are doing. So in my eyes, i know its more than people want, but to drive worry free with a hybrid policy for a grand more a year is well worth it. I dont think $2600 ish is a bad deal for rideshare coverage with high coverage. Hopefully like the other guy said state farm will come in a drive that down.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scotty driver said:


> with another company a regular policy with coverage limits mentioned at $1850 for the year suburban location.
> 
> Not sure about DC but PA progressive claims they offer "rideshare" insurance but all they do is quote you out a standard commercial policy which was $8200.
> 
> to drive worry free with a hybrid policy for a grand more a year is well worth it. I dont think $2600 ish is a bad deal for rideshare coverage with high coverage.


The peace of mind is truly worth the eight-hundred-ten bananas extra that it is costing you. You can deduct some of the cost in proportion to business use versus non-business* Check with your tax accountant for the correct way to do it. If you have any assets, likely it is worth it to pay more to protect them.

Insurance for vehicles used to haul passengers for compensation is a niche market in Washington. There are many curious rules and laws that date to 1938. The body-as-a-whole of rules, regulations and laws that govern that have not been revised since 1938. Rarely are they re-visited. There has been some piecemeal revision, but not to the whole body of it. I suspect that this is why many national companies have shied from writing policies for D.C. registered vehicles that transport passengers for compensation.

When Erie offered the TNC endorsement here, my old policy with another carrier was conveniently expiring. It costs me less for the Erie policy with the TNC endorsement than it cost me for the old policy without it.

Thank you for the information.

*I am not a Tax Professional. I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a Professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Scotty driver said:


> No. Currently with
> 
> No. Currently with another company and have a regular policy with those coverage limits mentioned at $1850 for the year suburban location. Not sure about DC but PA progressive claims they offer "rideshare" insurance but all they do is quote you out a standard commercial policy which was $8200. Talked to 4 different people and they have no idea what they are doing. So in my eyes, i know its more than people want, but to drive worry free with a hybrid policy for a grand more a year is well worth it. I dont think $2600 ish is a bad deal for rideshare coverage with high coverage. Hopefully like the other guy said state farm will come in a drive that down.


I just got the Geico rideshare policy here in VA. This is straight from the Geico agent himself I deal with on what states they're in: CT, GA, MD, OH, PA, SC, TX, AND VA FOR RIDESHARING (caps were his)

PM me & I'll give you his email. He writes these all day long & knows exactly what is and is not covered. I told him about this forum & he's happy to answer questions.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

With extra insurance costs (a fixed cost) drivers who pay for the hybrid will invariably be faced with this dilemma...

In any particular month, if rates are low and/or if he sees low expected earnings from low pax demand, if the driver stays home mostly and only does one trip, just on-app for one hour, to keep active on the platform, but he is still out a few hundred dollars that month for the increase in personal/hybrid auto insurance premium due to being on the pkatform.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Question I have is.... can you prearrange rides for cash under the new Geoco policy?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Simon said:


> Question I have is.... can you prearrange rides for cash under the new Geoco policy?


Question: Even if one gets about double in net fare by prearranging a trip on the side than a TNC trip's net fare take, is it worth the extra time and efforts in prearrangement?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Simon said:


> Question I have is.... can you prearrange rides for cash under the new Geoco policy?


I'll let someone far wiser than I address this



Another Uber Driver said:


> Some Uber drivers do pick up customers off the platform. They have them pay cash or use Square. This is called a "street hail". It is illegal almost everywhere. It is illegal everywhere in the Washington Metropolitan Area. If you get popped doing it, the police will issue you a summons and impound your vehicle. If Uber finds out, they will de-activate you without warning. This is one of the few regulations that Uber will support--they do not want their drivers to accept street hails.


There was another thread where some brain surgeon was trying to arrange cash rides on Craigslist and got busted. IMHO not worth it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> There was another thread where some brain surgeon was trying to arrange cash rides on Craigslist and got busted. IMHO not worth it


...........for more than one reason..........................................


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

New2This said:


> I'll let someone far wiser than I address this
> 
> There was another thread where some brain surgeon was trying to arrange cash rides on Craigslist and got busted. IMHO not worth it


That brain surgeon was trying to be a rider or a driver from that arrangement?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> That brain surgeon was trying to be a rider or a driver from that arrangement?


Driver. Here's the thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-caught-in-a-sting.50463/

I only hope he doesn't spawn & water down the gene pool that much more...


----------



## uberator (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey Scotty, what rate are you paying for insurance in PA?


----------



## DaysAtSea (Jul 9, 2016)

Newbie here. I see this thread was from back in January 2016. I'm in DC and just got a GEICO hybrid policy for a $2675 per year on a 2015 Prius. Seems a lot, but I'm new and just learning the ropes. Will read through this forum to see if some other company offers a better deal on real rideshare coverage for DC.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

$45 a month for Farmers rideshatre insurance in Las Vegas.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

DaysAtSea said:


> Newbie here. I see this thread was from back in January 2016. I'm in DC and just got a GEICO hybrid policy for a $2675 per year on a 2015 Prius. Seems a lot, but I'm new and just learning the ropes. Will read through this forum to see if some other company offers a better deal on real rideshare coverage for DC.


A couple hundred dollars a month is pretty typical. I've heard of cheaper rates but it all depends on where you live and how much you drive. It's a 12 month policy which is different than regular car insurance. Don't get fooled by the cheaper coverages sold by Farmers and the other companies. You aren't getting anything in return.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Check with American National Prop & Casualty. www.anpac.com.

Most people have never heard of them since they don't spend millions on advertising like Geico and Farmers. Have an agent quote a "business use of a vehicle" rider. That's what I have, my agent assures me I'm covered in Phase 1&2, not covered in Phase 3 (James River covers us there) and won't be dropped for Ubering.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

I've never heard of them. Have you checked with agents to make sure they actually cover phase 2?

Also, even in phase 3 James River doesn't cover us the drivers and has high deductibles for full coverage...Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> I've never heard of them. Have you checked with agents to make sure they actually cover phase 2?


 I specifically asked about that, yes that's where the business use rider comes into play.



FlexDriver2015 said:


> Also, even in phase 3 James River doesn't cover us the drivers and has high deductibles for full coverage...


 Unless there's something specific to NY, that's a load of crap. Uber updated their insurance about a year ago, James River covers your vehicle with comp/collision as long as your personal policy also has it. They just have a $1000 deductible.








Source: https://www.uber.com/driver-jobs



FlexDriver2015 said:


> Not worth the trouble. I would check with GEICO or just get a full commercial policy.


those are typically very expensive, although best coverage. My quote from ANPAC for full commerical came back at about double my current premium.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah. I read that. I dont see medical insurance for us; Only for the person in the other car. $1000 dedicated is pretty high. I have $500. 

I also have personal injury protection for $50,000 to cover me. There are way too many posts on here from people with issues with James River when they have an accident. Takes too long, doesn't give fair estimates and not to mention getting canceled by your car insurance company.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

FlexDriver2015 said:


> Yeah. I read that. I dont see medical insurance for us; Only for the person in the other car. $1000 dedicated is pretty high. I have $500.
> 
> I also have personal injury protection for $50,000 to cover me. There are way too many posts on here from people with issues with James River when they have an accident. Takes too long, doesn't give fair estimates and not to mention getting canceled by your car insurance company.


That's because one of Uber's biggest investor owns James Rivers.


----------



## FlexDriver2015 (Jul 20, 2016)

autofill said:


> That's because one of Uber's biggest investor owns James Rivers.


That's not surprising.


----------

